

The 34-Year-Old Mega-Rich Facebook Investor You've Never Heard Of - gatsby
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-34-year-old-mega-rich-facebook-investor-youve-never-heard-of-2011-1#

======
andre
god I hate headlines like that

